# Multitâche



## Marjolaine 1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

avez  vous vu passer ses annonces ou parler une langue étrangère ( anglais souvent) et parfois demander par les parents ?

pour ma part je ne sais pas si j’irai pas au culot et demanderai le prix d’une heure de cours particulier……   Si j’avais se genre de demande


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Il y a longtemps j'ai une collègue à qui ça été demandé.
Mais elle ne parlait pas anglais.
Les Parents ont fait sans.

Ma fille a été "Nani" par le biais d'une agence dont le concept était justement d'aller s'occuper de l'enfant chez lui, en anglais.
Ma fille (contrairement à moi!) a un excellent niveau en anglais.
Mais l'enfant ne voulait pas du tout s'astreindre à l'anglais, elle avait 4 ans. Elle m'a demandé conseil. J'ai répondu que si l'enfant ne veut pas parlé anglais je ne vois pas comment l'y obliger, vouloir l'obliger est la meilleure façon de ne pas l'obtenir. De lui parler en anglais puisque c'est la demande des Parents mais en les avertissants que si l'enfant n'y trouve aucun intérêt lui même ça ne marchera sans doute pas. Et que l'enfant aura du mal à y trouver un intérêt si ses Parents ne sont pas eux mêmes anglophones. 
Bref...
Ce que je peux dire c'est que ma fille n'était pas payée 3€/h! Mais plutôt 12... pour 1 seul enfant...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Que ces PE demandeurs prennent une jeune anglaise à leur domicile (attention au mari) et c'est tout !!! perso çà me ferait bien rigoler !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Septembre 2022)

En Angleterre ils demandent à leurs enfant de 3 ans à parler Français? qu'ils apprennent déjà à parlé correctement ces petits, je vois de plus en plus d'enfants qui maitrisent mal la parole à 3 ans donc déjà faire un travail la dessus,

  on m'a jamais demandé l'anglais par contre le langage des signes, là encore no way, c'est quoi tout ces trucs là sérieux ? qu'on laisse les bébés se développés naturellement et respecter les priorités ... et à leur rythmes ça veut en faire des savants fous mais ils seront plus fou que savant


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

La LSF c'est un peu différend. On peut utiliser la LSF comme vecteur de communication justement pour aider les bébés à se faire comprendre et donc les encourager à communiquer même si l'oralisation n'est pas encore acquise ou imparfaite.
Se faire comprendre par geste avant les mots c'est ce que nous faisons toutes et tous avec les bébés, ou à l'étranger.
L'idée d'uitliser la LSF n'est pas d'apprendre à nos bambins à tenir une conversation en LSF.


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda depuis toujours on communique plus ou moins avec des signes avec les bébés et naturellement mais la langue des signes c'est autre chose
l'enfant n'est pas muet ni sourd si il a pas saisi le sens d'un mot à l'oral il le comprendra pas plus avec un signe , j'avais une maman qui communiqué avec son bébé en langage des signes, elle m'avait faite une démo, ça ce voyait que le bébé ne comprenait rien mais elle , elle y croyait fort , son bb réagissait pas parcequ'il avait pas encore la faculté de comprendre.

Je lui disait oui quand même pour pas la froissée mais voilà quoi! bon après elle a abandonnée lol 

je préfère me concentré sur l'observation , l'enfant sait se faire comprendre par ses propres signe


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Tu as raison Nanny, l'observation est la base.
L'idée d'employer la LSF (du moins une partie) n'est pas de rendre bébé bilingue. L'idée est que bébé est en capacité d'utiliser ses mains pour se faire comprendre bien avant d'être lui même en capacité d'oraliser. Associer nous mêmes quelques signes EN MÊME TEMPS que le mot peut aider bébé S'IL EN A ENVIE de reproduire ces gestes là pour se faire comprendre. En fait au lieu d'attendre que l'enfant invente un geste par lui même qu'on arrive nous à comprendre, on lui en propose un et il s'en empare si il veut... ou pas. 
Ce n'est ni restrictif, ni indispensable, juste intéressant dans certains cas.
Comme toujours avec bébé, on propose, il dispose ;-)


----------



## Ladrine 10 (10 Septembre 2022)

J'ai fait la formation un signe un mot et je l'utilise au quotidien avec les enfants
Pour le basique oui non fain soif encore fini 
Des petits signes que les enfants refond s'il le désire et sa fonctionne pas mal je trouve
Les comptines signé sont sympas aussi
Après je fais pas du bourrage de crâne
C'est comme pour tous les enfants le fond s'ils le décident


----------



## assmatzam (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai très souvent cette demande et ça ne me choque en rien

Ma grande de 27 mois que j'accueille depuis ses 12 mois à une fille au père depuis sa naissance la 1ère était sud africaine et la nouvelle depuis septembre est brésilienne
Elle lui parle anglais et français
Je lui parle également les 2 langues
J'ai un très bon niveau d'anglais
La petite comprend très bien les 2 et n'a aucun retard de langage
J'introduis également le Langage des signes des le début

Nos loulous on des facultés d'apprentissage à cet âge là que vous n'imaginez même pas


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

nanny mcfee 

J’ai tous les ans des enfants bilingues même un trilingue 

Jusqu’à leurs 2 ans, ils mélangent les langues, mais après sont parfaitement bilingues ou trilingue.

Dès qu’ils franchissent ma porte, ils sont « en France 🇫🇷 «  donc parle français.

Dès qu’ils sortent de chez moi, ils parlent la langue du parent qui vient le chercher. C’est hallucinant et très bien je trouve. 

Et perso, en + je comprends ce qu’ils se disent … portugais, espagnol (alors que je n’en ai jamais fait) 

L’anglais oui

Même des pays nordiques .. là je ne comprends pas mais je devine. 

Et ce qui est drôle, les autres enfants disent au revoir dans la langue du parent qui vient chercher son enfant donc très enrichissant.


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'ai appris la chanson petit papa noël en langue des signes. Et les parents étaient bluffés de voir leurs loulous signés une partie de la chanson quand ils leur la chantaient ....


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Je trouve cela pas mal pour les nounous récentes d'apprendre la langue des signes pour bébés mais c'est un plus ! chacune fait bien comme elle le ressent ! perso je fais beaucoup de gestes quand je raconte une histoire aux petits et c'est vrai qu'ils prennent vite le pli ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Ce qui est curieux avec ses demandes de compétences diverses et variées, c'est que pour avoir acquis ses  compétences il faut avoir fait des formations.  Formation = temps de non accueil, pas facile pour certaines.
Et ces compétences ne sont pas un bonus salaire.  Juste une option gratuite. 
Je chante des comptines en anglais,  pour que les petites oreilles s'habituent à des sonorités différentes, mais je ne mets pas en avant cette possibilité dans les projets d'accueil, c'est en ce moment la mod
e de la Lsf, et les avis divergent.  Je me sens un peu veille pour acquérir cette aptitude.


----------



## nanny mcfee (11 Septembre 2022)

@généralmetal1988  l'idée des comptines en anglais, ce que je pratique ce sont les comptines du monde de divers pays ,ca trop mimi quand j'entend les petits chantaient à tue tête des chansons indienne ou africaine lol


----------



## Lijana (11 Septembre 2022)

Metal, on n'est jamais vieille ou vieux pour apprendre quelque chose. Et ce n'est pas la LSF, c'est juste quelque signes accompagnés des mots. C'est vrais que moi aussi je suis deja âge et j'ai besoin de beaucoup de pratique avant d'enregistrer dans mon cerveau, mais j'aime bien apprendre, et j'apprends beaucoup avec vous et avec vous toutes.Merci d'ailleurs d'être là.


----------



## zelande (11 Septembre 2022)

J'habite dans un coin où il y a pas mal d'anglais avec une école de renommée internationale dans laquelle viennent des étudiants du monde entier. Il y a donc souvent des annonces rédigées directement en anglais qui demandent nounou qui parle bien anglais. J'ai eu un ou deux pe qui m'ont demandé si je pouvais parler anglais à leur enfant. Alors oui, je peux. Mais si eux parlent français chez eux, et si je dois parler français avec les autres petits, cela n'a aucun intérêt. Un tout petit apprend vite, c'est vrai, mais il faut qu'il soit plongé dans les 2 langues non stop


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Septembre 2022)

@Lijana 
Bon je rectifie,  on n'est pas trop vieille..mais je me sens moins apte à apprendre. Cerveau trop encombré sans doute.

Et comme dis plus haut ses compétences ou aptitudes ne sont pas valorisées dans la rémunération. 
Tu fais une formation Lsf, ok, pour toi et tes accueillis,  mais va t'on demander 1€ (!!!) 
de plus ? J'essaye de négocier des salaires en mettant en avant les formations et l'expérience,  mais c'est très peu en réalité !  Alors oui tu vas me dire,  tu le fais pour ton enrichissement perso, (pas pécuniaire) mais developpement perso, ouais, ouais....

Je me suis incrite à une formation l'année dernière,  je vous avoue que c'était surtout pour moi un temps récréatif,  une pause entre adultes ! Et entre copines !


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Tout est question d'envie et pas forcément d'être jeune ou vieille çà je le conçois donc pour moi c'est terminé plus l'envi de faire des efforts ... perso si j'avais une telle demande et que je parlais l'anglais couramment ce serait un tarif plus élevée puisque un plus pour les PE demandeurs et toute demande "farfelue" demande salaire !!! après tout ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Septembre 2022)

C'est super toutes les compétences des assmats ce que je n'aime pas c'est que ça devienne des critères d'embauche des parents.
C'est quoi LSF.


----------



## Lijana (11 Septembre 2022)

Nounoucat1, la LSF=langue de signe française, mais ce qu'on pratique avec les enfants est juste un mot associé à un signe, bàeaoucp plus facile .


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Merci c'est ce que je pensais! Pour le langage des signes très utilisés je suis contre ça retarde le langage . J'ai déjà eu le cas d'une petite qui avait appris à signer avec maman et sa première nounou à un âge où elle aurait pu parler elle s'obstinait a faire un signe que je ne captais pas .signé toujours ma puce 
Des tout bb je travaille sur l'observation la communication. Je mets des mots sur toutes les mimiques les émotions les situations. Et tous mes accueillis partent à l'école en étant capables de faire de la conversation ils sont même plutôt bavards 
J'ai une collègue qui a un mari sourd et muet ses accueillis apprennent à signer pour communiquer avec Monsieur 
Apprendre a un bb a faire un signe pour son change c'est fou quelle responsabilité quand on prend soin d'un bb on ressent ses besoins essentiels inutile qu'un geste du petit nous dise ça sent le caca j'ai faim j'ai soif je suis fatiguée.
Pour ma part ma compétence ,parler un français très correct et apprendre la nature aux petits etc ....je ne supporte pas la vulgarité quand on s'occupe de moins de 3 ans. J'ai déjà entendu des nounous qui disaient des gros mots oui des gros mots devant les accueillis ou qui critiquaient les parents devant l'enfant en âge de tout bien saisir. Je ne supporte pas qu'on critique mes parents je ne le ferais pas a un petit accueilli.


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Perso je n'ai jamais constaté de retard de langage avec la LSF, au contraire.

Je pense qu'il est surtout important d'être attentif à l'enfant, c'est sur et d'employer les mots à l'oral en même temps que le signe. 
Le bon mot, pas le langage bébé et encore moins des mots vulgaires (quelle horreur!). 

Il va sans dire qu'un bébé a besoin d'entendre des termes positifs concernant ses Parents pour bien se construire et il est en capacité de capter le mépris même s'il ne parle pas lui même. 
Je pense vraiment qu'on peut être différent et se respecter, s'apprécier même et que sans avoir cette capacité cela peut être dommageable pour l'enfant. 
Quelle tristesse d'imaginer un tout petit qui passerait sa journée à entendre des choses négatives au sujets de ses Parents, les 2 personnes les plus importantes de sa vie...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Nounoucat1 je ne dis jamais de gros mots avec mes petits accueillis sauf "crotte de bique" çà les fait rigoler et au moins je ne dis pas autre chose !!! mes petits qui rentrent en maternelle sont tous bien débrouillés qu'ils soient plusieurs ou parfois un ou deux avec moi cela ne change rien ... maintenant n'oublions pas que les parents et leur entourage sont aussi pour beaucoup dans leur éducation et si ils sont grossiers malpolis tout ce qu'on veut on dira au petit qu'il ne faut pas répéter ces vilains mots mais ce sera il faut bien l'avouer plus compliqué à gérer ... mais en 30 ans je n'ai jamais eu ce genre d'énergumènes comme PE !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai pour le moment pas vue de retard d'apprentissage puisque le signe est toujours accompagné d un mot 
Pour les formations que je fais. 2 dans l'année en principe c'est pas pour me mettre en avant ou pour demander plus en salaire 
Déjà 3€ c'est le bout du monde 
Mais je ne sais pas de quoi est fait demain dans notre métier
Tout peut s'arrêter du jour au lendemain
Et une reconversion est toujours possible
Un CV bien fourni est un plus
Je viens d'avoir 50ans encore quelques années a travailler
Malheureusement 😩 j'ai bien essayé de devenir millionnaire avec le loto mais 🤷
Et puis je trouve sa sympa les formations
Papotage gâteau et apprendre un peu aussi
Bon pour les langues étrangères c'est mort pour moi
Je parle anglais comme une vache espagnol


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bien-sûr c'est super les formations .c'est enrichissant .quand ça permet d'être une meilleure assmat c'est parfait
Je me répète ce que je n'aime pas c'est les exigences des PE qui multiplient toutes les compétences mode pour sélectionner nounou.


----------



## Mapoule (16 Septembre 2022)

Multitâche lol. Le soucis pour moi n'est pas de parler une autre langue, le soucis c'est qu'il faut la parler tous les jours et pour tous les enfants donc ça n'est pas réalisable a moins d'avoir que cet enfant. 
Une même personne ne doit pas parler 2 langue différentes au même enfant pour l'apprentissage. Ex le papa parle français, la maman parle anglais. Souvent le langage est un peu plus tardif. Ma mère était étrangère et mon père français. A l'époque il n'était pas conseillé apprendre les 2 langues a cause d'un pseudo retard de language et de confusion :/


----------

